

Ask HN: Hacker News meetup at SXSW? - mpakes

Who from HN will be at SXSW?  Anyone want to help organize a Hacker news meet/drink/tweet-up?<p>I'm a recent transplant to SF from Austin, and a multi-year-repeat attendee of SXSW, so I'd be happy to recommend locations, events, etc.. especially for those who are staying through SXSW music (HIGHLY recommended).
======
mpakes
It seems like there is an official YC meetup at Submerged on March 15 from
5-7pm, although the only details I can find are here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1138610>

Given that there is already an event (with PG in attendance), I don't know if
there's any need for a separate HN meetup.

~~~
mpakes
The link is now on the front page, but just in case you missed it, here's the
official YC event info:

[http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-sxsw-monday-
march-15th-s...](http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-sxsw-monday-march-15th-
submerged-bar-333-e)

See you guys there.

------
bloodyawful
If you'd like to piggy back on a similarly geeky/developer-focussed meetup
we'll be having, it'd be great to get a few more folks along
[http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/5611017/TX/Austin/Little-
Wor...](http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/5611017/TX/Austin/Little-World-
Gifts39-iPhone-Developer-Meetup/Buffalo-Billiards/?ps=6)

------
RobGR
SXSW is so packed schedule-wise, having your own meeting this late in the game
is kind of hard.

I suggest piggy backing on the Nuclear Tacos meeting 6 pm aMonday the 15th in
Brushy Square Park ( <http://my.sxsw.com/events/event/4965> ) and the Dorkbot
at 6 pm on Saturday the 13th in the same place (
<http://my.sxsw.com/events/event/5292> ). I think that you should be able to
get into those two without a badge, but I am not sure.

There are also events at Austin Hacker Space, and some people from the Austin
Linux groups are having a party 1pm to 4pm Sunday the 14th, at Texas
Coworking, which is over BD Riley's near the Driskill.

------
dotBen
Sounds great. Let's make it happen. Could I suggest a day thing rather than
evening as the sched is already jam packed.

What about coffees at Halcyon/etc?

~~~
mpakes
Fully agreed about a day-time event. I'm actually not planning to get a badge
for Interactive this year -- hallway meetings and non-official events are at
least as useful as the actual panels (although I will miss attending panels
this year).

Halcyon is a great suggestion. I was originally thinking about The Ginger Man,
as I'm a beer-snob and they have a great outdoor patio.

What days look the most empty on everyone's schedules?

